# My Birds Having The Sneezes?



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

My mother past away last month and I had just made a big road trip to Sacramento, California from my Aberdeen, Washington residence (I live here at) and back a couple weeks ago. I took my birds with me on this trip. I think it made them catch colds with an allergy and I don't know how to give them a remedy for it at the mean time. I am right now trying to find something to help them get better, but I don't know what. They act fine for most of the time and then out of the blue act sick sneezing with epic spells of it for an hour, until another time. I don't want any more of what I experienced with my other birds like the bird I already had with a tumor effecting its repository and it died on me in October.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I would take them to the vet! I hope your little ones feel better soon!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your mother passing away Michael...:hug:

Are your bird's molting/preening a lot ? How about the humidity level in your home, is it very dry ? Do you see any nasal discharge, see any rapid breathing, or hear any clicking sounds in their breathing ? It certainly wouldn't be a bad idea to get them in to the avian vet, definitely should if any of those other sign's are present.


----------



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

Jonah said:


> Sorry to hear of your mother passing away Michael...:hug:
> 
> Are your bird's molting/preening a lot ? How about the humidity level in your home, is it very dry ? Do you see any nasal discharge, see any rapid breathing, or hear any clicking sounds in their breathing ? It certainly wouldn't be a bad idea to get them in to the avian vet, definitely should if any of those other sign's are present.


As for molting/preening? I see it so frequently that it doesn't look out of place to me. I have no idea what my humidity is. I sense my place fairly dry, but can get the humidity from my windows outside sometimes. I live in a wet climate. Get the rain here a lot. Right now they are looking really fine. No nasal discharging is coming from my birds. No rapid breathing. They get their rapid breathing after they fly around a lot. But not when they are relaxed. I don't hear any clicking. My new bird I hear some rasping in the throat at times. (I don't have that much money for the Veterinarians. Only if I knew they would really do me some help, but by experience they have only been wasting my money in the past. I need to be very conservative with my financial situation. I live on a budget that makes me run empty on my money monthly.)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My condolences on your mother's passing, Michael.

Your budgies may have either a viral or a bacterial infection but the only way to know for sure is to have them examined by an Avian Vet.

What type diet are your birds on?
Do you give them ACV (which is a natural probiotic) to help their digestive systems and boost their immunity? (see following link)
Articles: Holistic/Natural Remedies - Talk Budgies Forums

To help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

I understand being on limited funds and urge you to begin setting aside a little money each week/month into an "emergency fund" so you will have the necessary means to provide Avian Vet care for your budgies should it be necessary to do so.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html

Best wishes on a full and speedy recover for your little ones. Please be sure to update us on their condition in this thread.*


----------



## MichaelGP (Dec 5, 2014)

My birds are not having this problem all the time. They are Epics and come on out of the blue for 5 to 15 minutes ... Once (1) or Twice (2) or 3 times out of the day. Yesterday they had no Epics. As if nothing was bothering them at all. My new bird had (1) this morning and now is fine. It only lasted 3 minutes. I just want to prevent anything and not let it get worse. I did get this Package of Oasis Probiotic for the road trip. But not every day. This is expensive stuff and not a lot of it. Only 6 blue water tablets only good for a week or two. Costing $18.00 for it. I am going to look into a Steamer for my Apartment and for me also. It's Pending for now.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If your home enviroment is dry and or dusty then the steam will definitely help, the treatment Deborah has suggested is vet recommended. If you don't use the ACV you should start, it is really the most inexpensive thing we can do to help with our bird's health. Your bird's cage isn't located to near a heat duct/register is it ? Keep some notes for awhile on when the sneezing happens, what was going on prior to....did you vaccuum...did the furnace kick on....were you cooking....etc, etc. This will help you identify any possible pattern to determine if there is an irritant in the enviroment, or not...


----------

